# FDA Warning to Hill's Science Diet



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hill's Pet Nutrition Inc 11/23/11


And a couple of interesting articles for those who are interested.

petfood

Pet food giant Science Diet receives FDA warning - National American Pit Bull | Examiner.com


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Although I've known for years SD is an awful food, I won't be having dinner after reading all that.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

To be honest, I'm glad the FDA is going after dog food companies for false advertising, but looks like they sent Science Diet a warning for advertising increased mobility because they're adding Omega-3 fatty acids plus Glucosamine & Chondroitin Sulfate to their foods???? Oooh scary stuff. :innocent:

It's not like the food has a pathogen in it, and it's not like they have unsanitary conditions at their plant nor are they claiming an ingredient is in their food when it really isn't. 

In my opinion, just because the marketing folks at other dog food companies have tried to make Science Diet out to be a horrible dog food and consumers have fallen for the marketing tactics, this does NOT make it a bad dog food.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for your sane response.


----------

